# "Alien skull" spotted on Mars



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:laughien:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sciencea...news/5255394/Alien-skull-spotted-on-Mars.html


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

lol it looks like a rock to me


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Until they get a probe out there to check it out, it's a bloody rock as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Rock gets my vote. Those scientists need to get out more.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe it's alien poo


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like a home-made skull, which would indicate that Martians enjoyed decorating for Halloween too.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

maybe we finally found a place were everyone likes halloween


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

sharpobject said:


> Rock gets my vote. Those scientists need to get out more.


Agreed!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

If that's an alien skull, I've got about 200 of them in my backyard.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mr_Chicken said:


> If that's an alien skull, I've got about 200 of them in my backyard.


Do you set them out there as a warning to would-be alien abductors?:googly:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I say give me one so i can make a new prop out of it.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

It be cool if its an alien skull....but yeah looks like a rock. Shame they cant bring that sucker in to see it. cool image though.


----------

